# Suche: Wago 750-530  /  Wago Starter-Kit  /  Wago-I/O-PRO CAA



## Leuchte (16 Mai 2012)

*Suche:    Wago Starter-Kit         /         Wago-I/O-PRO CAA*

Hallo zusammen, 

 für ein häusliches Projekt bin ich auf der Suche nach:*


Wago Starter-Kit
 *

*Wago 759-333 (WAGO-I/O-PRO CAA)      *


Über ein Angebot per PM würde ich mich freuen.      

Servus   

Leuchte                 ​


----------



## Elektr0niker (20 Mai 2012)

Moin moin, ich hätte da ein wenig was auf Lager,falls was für dich dabei ist einfach PM an mich 
4x WAGO 787-612
2x WAGO 750-319
2x WAGO 750-402
2x WAGO 750-504
2x WAGO 750-612
2x WAGO 750-405
2x WAGO 750-600
2x WAGO 750-509
1x WAGO 750-550


----------



## Leuchte (26 Mai 2012)

Hallo,

hat sich erledigt :razz:


Servus

Leuchte


----------

